# Neue Juwe Rezepte



## tatoonchen (3. Februar 2009)

Huhu, ich hab jetzt in den letzten Tagen bei uns im AH neue Juwe Rezepte gesehen und zwar zu horrenden Preisen. 
So um die 2k das Rezept. Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob schon einer die Quellen dieser Rezepte kennt, also wo man sie farmen könnte und dann wollte ich euch fragen was Ihr davon haltet?
Ich meine wir sind im Beruf ja so schon sehr stark von Ruf bei Fraktionen abhängig um mal ein gutes Rezept zu bekommen und jetzt gibts auch noch wieder BOE Rezepte? Ich finde es Mist. Gibts für andere Berufe auch nicht, das sie sich ein Rezept im AH kaufen müssen weil sie vielleicht keine Zeit zum farmen haben.....


----------



## Griese (3. Februar 2009)

Sicher das das keine BC Rezepte waren?

Gibt ja keine BoE Wotlk Rezepte.


----------



## tatoonchen (3. Februar 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Sicher das das keine BC Rezepte waren?
> 
> Gibt ja keine BoE Wotlk Rezepte.



Dann schau mal ins AH, gibt es wohl
z.B. geläuterter Zwielichtopal


----------



## HackZu (4. Februar 2009)

Schau dir mal die Preise von den Dingern an. Mehr als 600 zahle ich dafür nicht, kosten aber so 10000.


----------



## Mightymagic (4. Februar 2009)

Moin,

das ist zwar ein Gebiets-/Worlddrop, jedoch wenn ich recht informiert bin, nur von Juwes zu looten. Daher droppt es schon beim Questen nebenbei. So bin ich gestern auch nach 5 Minuten, ach noch nicht mal, an zwei dieser besagten, mit 3.0.8 eingeführten Rezepte gekommen. Sollte es sich als nicht bop herausstellen und ich es schon haben, wieso sollte ich es nicht auch verkaufen?! Allerdings gerne dann zu BC-Preisen, welche auf unserem Server bis zu 800g ausmachten...wer es nicht kaufen möchte/kann, kann es sich ja farmen. Ist also nicht so schwer wie zu BC-Zeiten, wo man (ich) schon fix 5000g für Rezepte ausgeben konnte.


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Februar 2009)

Soll kein Flame-Thread werden, aber eine Frage mal so nebenbei...

Aber sonst gehts euch noch gut, oder?

1. Juwes lernen 'meist' BB als Nebenberuf. Wenn man Gold haben will einfach die Erze verkaufen.
2. Wenn man die Erze zum sondieren braucht, nehme man irgend ein Stein aus'm AH für mittlerweile 70 Gold, verarbeitet ihn und stellt ihn 2-3mal so teuer ins AH
3. Man bietet seine Dienste an mit mind. 20 Gold TG, weil man für seine Rezepte ja soviel bezahlen musste.

Und dann beschweren sich die Damen und Herren hier auch noch, dass sie für diese 'Arbeit' auch noch 'teuer' bezahlen müssen. Ruf farmen, etc...
Schonmal genauer das Elend für die anderen Berufe in WotLK betrachtet? Manche haben gerade mal die Rezepte von den Lehrern zur Verfügung. Ihr in jeder Fraktion mind. 1 Rezept und in jeder Ini (okay, ich glaub Hero, aber wayne) auch noch mind. ein Rezept.
Ihr könnt euch an Rezept-Mangel also rein gar nicht beschweren. LOL!!! Ausserdem sehen solche Rezepte nur ihr Juwes. Wir 'unwürdige' Andersberuf-Ausüber dürfen nichtmal mitwürfeln bei solchen Rezepten.
Motzt also eure ach so armen Mit-Juwes an, wenn sie solche Rezepte auch noch überteuert ins AH stellen.

Is doch ein Flame-Thread geworden, aber sowas geht mir echt über meinen Horizont. Der Beruf mit den meisten Rezept-Möglichkeiten beschwert sich... *köpfschüttel*

*verwirrt den Thread verlässt*

Hammer!!!


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Aber sonst gehts euch noch gut, oder?


Danke der Nachfrage


_Raziel_ schrieb:


> 1. Juwes lernen 'meist' BB als Nebenberuf. Wenn man Gold haben will einfach die Erze verkaufen.
> 2. Wenn man die Erze zum sondieren braucht, nehme man irgend ein Stein aus'm AH für mittlerweile 70 Gold, verarbeitet ihn und stellt ihn 2-3mal so teuer ins AH
> 3. Man bietet seine Dienste an mit mind. 20 Gold TG, weil man für seine Rezepte ja soviel bezahlen musste.


1. Ich gehöre wwohl zu den seltenen Ausnahmen.
2. Ich spiele anscheinend auch auf dem falschen Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Verallgemeinerte Aussage... da gehöre ich wohl auch zu den Ausnahmen.


_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Schonmal genauer das Elend für die anderen Berufe in WotLK betrachtet? Manche haben gerade mal die Rezepte von den Lehrern zur Verfügung. Ihr in jeder Fraktion mind. 1 Rezept und in jeder Ini (okay, ich glaub Hero, aber wayne) auch noch mind. ein Rezept.


Schreib nen Post im Blizz-Vorschlagsforum.
Sämtliche Juwe-Rezepte, die derzeit für Dailies zu bekommen sind oder irgendwo droppen, sollte man fortan beim Lehrer direkt bekommen.
Ich unterstütze Deine Forderung dann.

Versteh mich nicht falsch: Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir ja fast recht, aber das Argument ist einfach schlecht gewählt.



_Raziel_ schrieb:


> *verwirrt den Thread verlässt*


Baba. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage


Bitteschön ^^



Dalmus schrieb:


> 1. Ich gehöre wwohl zu den seltenen Ausnahmen.
> 2. Ich spiele anscheinend auch auf dem falschen Server.
> 
> 
> ...


1. Tust du, japp.
2. Keine Ahnung, kenn deinen Server nicht. Auf unserem kriegst du nen Herbstglimmer-Stein im AH für ca. 70-80 Gold. Den massiven (+16 Trefferwertung) für 150-170 und den kompakten (+16 Deff) für ca. 180-200. Interessanterweise werden diese dennoch verkauft, weil kein Juwe da ist um dir einen zu schleifen (laut /2 Channel). Komisch nur, dass der, der den Stein ins AH gestellt hat noch mit /who zu finden ist....
2. Unter 20 Gold TG bieten unsere Juwis ihre Dienste nicht mal an Fremden an.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Schreib nen Post im Blizz-Vorschlagsforum.
> Sämtliche Juwe-Rezepte, die derzeit für Dailies zu bekommen sind oder irgendwo droppen, sollte man fortan beim Lehrer direkt bekommen.
> Ich unterstütze Deine Forderung dann.


Wurde schon gemacht. Beide Varianten... Antwort: wir werden es in kommenden Patches sehen (sinngemäss weitergegeben)



Dalmus schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch: Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir ja fast recht, aber das Argument ist einfach schlecht gewählt.


Nö, is es nicht. Es ist die einzig logische Argumentation.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Baba.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tschüssi ^^


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> 2. Keine Ahnung, kenn deinen Server nicht. Auf unserem kriegst du nen Herbstglimmer-Stein im AH für ca. 70-80 Gold. Den massiven (+16 Trefferwertung) für 150-170 und den kompakten (+16 Deff) für ca. 180-200. Interessanterweise werden diese dennoch verkauft, weil kein Juwe da ist um dir einen zu schleifen (laut /2 Channel). Komisch nur, dass der, der den Stein ins AH gestellt hat noch mit /who zu finden ist....


Kein Plan was der Herbstglimmer als Rohstein bei uns im AH kostet.
In der Regel kaufe ich Erz und sondiere... mal kommt das eine dabei raus, mal das andere...
No risk, no fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den massiven Herbstglimmer bekomme ich selten mal über 50G weg... 150-170G wären für mich ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Raziel_ schrieb:


> 2. Unter 20 Gold TG bieten unsere Juwis ihre Dienste nicht mal an Fremden an.


Wie gesagt: Ich biete meine Dienste nicht an... ich hab auch den /2 ausgeschaltet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn man Gold haben will einfach die Erze verkaufen.

lol für 20g stack saroniterz?

da kauf ich mir lieber 20 stacks und sondier die und hoffe auf paar herbstglimmer/scharlachrubine/monarchentoaz

die gehen 60+g weg...

und ja es gibt auch neuerdings boe rezepte 

ich hab schon 3 worlddrops gesehen =)


----------

